# Best designer Rugby Shirt?



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Having been motivated by Mr Johnson running through a field i decided i want the best designed Rugby, what do us lads Reckon? Is it Raph Lauren? Gant? Abercombie and Fich? Or none of those? @BondandBigM we may need advice...all comers accepted. @wrenny1969 you have good taste in cars what about rugby shirts?

[IMG alt="Image result for boris johnson corn field" data-ratio="56.29"]http://www.dw.com/image/45733634_303.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

I've not worn a rugby shirt since school :yes:


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

never played rugby, my secondary moderns school only taught football :biggrin: , but id did used to wear theses sock ties :yes:

deano

p/s id do have some shorts like boris :yes:

[IMG alt="Image result for leeds united sock ties" data-ratio="55.32"]http://www.thebulletman.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/f_No6-Norman-bites-yer-legs-Hunter.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Sorry @Nigelp but silly shaped ball games aren't for me. And the rugby shirt crowd are usually made up of punters that have ate to many pies and need them to cover up the blubber.

On the other hand Non League footie



:biggrin:

Do Lacoste make rugby shirts

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I think Lidl sell them sometimes in the centre aisle of dreams.....


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Rowena will insist on calling them blouses. :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I think Lidl sell them sometimes in the centre aisle of dreams.....


 Usually end up in the bargain bin. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> Usually end up in the bargain bin. :laughing2dw:


 Rapidly followed by the Oxfam shop.... :yes:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Rapidly followed by the Oxfam shop.... :yes:


 No they're fussy. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

i'll dig out my old school one then and make do with that. :thumbsup:

@wrenny1969

https://life.spectator.co.uk/articles/a-guide-to-public-school-rivalries/

fettes

:biggrin:


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

R L without question.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Nigelp said:


> i'll dig out my old school one then and make do with that. :thumbsup:
> 
> @wrenny1969
> 
> ...


 closest I got to Fettes was periodically working out of an office in Fettes row  Comprehensive for me - don't think my dad wanted someone better educated than him for a son but he was happy to spend the equivalent on alcohol for many years :biggrin:

In fact my father was one of the few buying KWV wines from South Africa during the apartheid years much to his discredit :nono:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

wrenny1969 said:


> closest I got to Fettes was periodically working out of an office in Fettes row  Comprehensive for me - don't think my dad wanted someone better educated than him for a son but he was happy to spend the equivalent on alcohol for many years :biggrin:
> 
> In fact my father was one of the few buying KWV wines from South Africa during the apartheid years much to his discredit :nono:


 ive still got me old school tie somewhere 

https://www.stonyhurst.ac.uk/

[IMG alt="Image result for stonyhurst rugby" data-ratio="113.33"]https://www.lancashiretelegraph.co.uk/resources/images/1865321/[/IMG]


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Bonzodog said:


> R L without question.


 I'm going to have to take you up on that one.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:

At the last count I have about 250 various shirts and tops. I have a few Ralph's but loads of Lacoste

Ralph who ???



Way better, every day, all year long

:biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Sorry @Nigelp but silly shaped ball games aren't for me. And the rugby shirt crowd are usually made up of punters that have ate to many pies and need them to cover up the blubber.
> 
> On the other hand Non League footie
> 
> ...


 takes me back to when my dad was a footy ref in the lanacashire combination and a linesman in the footy league in the early 80s...ever been to some of those old stadiums i remember the old wood stadium at bradford from being a child, full of paper and rubbish under it terrible.



BondandBigM said:


> At the last count I have about 250 various shirts and tops.


 **** me!

ever been to little wembley? :biggrin: (Nelson)

cup of bovril and a pie

[IMG alt="Image result for little wembley" data-ratio="109.96"]https://www.thenorthernecho.co.uk/resources/images/3213948/[/IMG]

you must have a massive cupboard @BondandBigM


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> At the last count I have about 250 various shirts and tops. I have a few Ralph's but loads of Lacoste


 250? :swoon: That's worse than a woman!

I have about 6...... :laughing2dw:


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

BondandBigM said:


> I'm going to have to take you up on that one.
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:
> 
> ...


 Makes my sixty look pathetic .


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> 250? :swoon: That's worse than a woman!
> 
> I have about 6...... :laughing2dw:


 I've just had a shoe storage upgrade.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

nice one



Roger the Dodger said:


> 250? :swoon: That's worse than a woman!
> 
> I have about 6...... :laughing2dw:


 poor bigm eh

he must be hard work :laugh: in real life.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> nice one
> 
> poor bigm eh
> 
> he must be hard work :laugh: in real life.


 Correct

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Correct
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


 yeh you old scoundrel ive got thee weighed up im normal easy going easy to deal with by comparison with you i'll bet :laugh:






you didnt catch that bugger wearing a seiko eh?


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Nigelp said:


> you didnt catch that bugger wearing a seiko eh?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

good evening mr bond...


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> good evening mr bond...


 It was a good day all round.

Day out with the boys, footie, booze then later I picked up Big M and we went out for a few more.

And I resisted the temptation to buy more shirts

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Roger the Dodger said:


> 250? :swoon: That's worse than a woman!
> 
> I have about 6...... :laughing2dw:


 It stems from back in the day when I got divorced, it was easier just to pop into town on a Friday and buy some clothes for the weekend rather than do my own washing and ironing

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> It stems from back in the day when I got divorced, it was easier just to pop into town on a Friday and buy some clothes for the weekend rather than do my own washing and ironing
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


 i had a pal and he was a teacher, when he got divorced, he used to climb back over the school wall and sleep in the staff room, cleaner used to let him back in :laugh:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> .....it was easier just to pop into town on a Friday and buy some clothes for the weekend rather than do my own washing and ironing
> 
> :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


 Why do you think I only have about 6? :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Why do you think I only have about 6? :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


 one for each woman like @BondandBigM

no wonder he looks knackered hes only 32 you know


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> i had a pal and he was a teacher, when he got divorced, he used to climb back over the school wall and sleep in the staff room, cleaner used to let him back in :laugh:


 I slept in my office one time after a heavy night out. At the time it was about forty quid for a taxi home from Newcastle so I just got a taxi to work and let myself in.

The cleaner found me kipping on the floor down the side of my desk. Later she said when she looked in she initially thought I was brown bread.

:huh:

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> I slept in my office one time after a heavy night out. At the time it was about forty quid for a taxi home from Newcastle so I just got a taxi to work and let myself in.
> 
> The cleaner found me kipping on the floor down the side of my desk. Later she said when she looked in she initially thought I was brown bread.
> 
> ...


 executive stress mate


----------

